# Where to buy used furniture in abundance



## boyblue (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm looking to furnish a few rental units with used furniture.  These properties are on the low end of middle income so low price & durability are a must.  I am also looking for used appliances.

I would like a renewable source, not a one-time auction, so that when I need more furniture I can get it.

With furniture shipping is a big deal so my preference would be the southeast but if the price is right I guess we can go anywhere.

Any ideas?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 15, 2011)

*Former Timeshare Furnishings.*




boyblue said:


> Any ideas?


The Chief Of Staff bought a nice sleep-sofa from a used furniture in Orlando FL that gets its inventory from timeshare resorts that sell off all their old furniture & appliances to offset part of their renovation costs.  

Maybe some of the timeshare resort managers can put you in touch with the liquidators & salvage companies they deal with when it's time to clear the decks for unit renovation. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  The former Orlando timeshare sleep-sofa now resides in our dinky non-traveling travel trailer that sits on a postage-stamp-size lot in a nice little recreational part near Rehoboth Beach, Delaware.  We brought it up from Florida via Chrysler minivan.  The old OEM trailer sleep-sofa was sold off via Craig's List.  Is this a great country or what ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Quiet Pine (Nov 15, 2011)

*Used Furniture in Phoenix, AZ*

Last month I attended a HOA meeting at Sheraton Desert Oasis in Phoenix. The units are being refurbished and the used furniture is being sold to a place that will sell everything to the public. I suggest you contact your local timeshare property and ask where they sell their used furniture. Where are you located? Phoenix & Palm Springs have lots of places--oldsters go to assisted living or die and their furniture is sold. (Please don't think this is ageism; I'm 70 myself.)


----------



## pjrose (Nov 15, 2011)

goodwill, salvation army, volunteers of america, etc.  usually a pretty good selection, and cheap.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 15, 2011)

Hotel Furniture Resellers, such as this one here in Los Angeles area (a bit far for you, but I am sure you can find one closer).


----------



## funtime (Nov 16, 2011)

*Cort Funiture Rental Center*

There are CORT furniture retail stores that sell used rental furniture for good prices.  I bought a nice bedroom set for $300. Also Big Lots has very good prices on new sofas, recliners and mattresses.  Craigs List is excellent for oportunistic purchases at end of month when folks are moving.  I have bought and sold many pieces on CL.  The advantage you can shop on the Internet and negotiate at home. Everyone posts pics.  I would only buy tables, bookshelves, wall units and dressers, headboards and nightstands used.  With a little polish they look great. I would head over to Big Lots for new upholstered furniture.  Also Sears outlets have appliances cheap, as does CL.


----------



## Travelclam (Nov 16, 2011)

*hotel furniture liquidators in Miami or Fort Lauderdale*

I read somewhere there is this company in either Miami or Fort Lauderdale specializes in liquidating hotel furnitures.   I guess there are plenty of hotels (and TS resorts) in Miami and Fort Lauderdale, there is a big outlet for them. should be quite easy to find on Google search.

B


----------



## Helene4 (Nov 16, 2011)

Craigs List


----------



## Nancy (Nov 16, 2011)

Ikea is always an option.


----------



## Kay H (Nov 16, 2011)

For appliances, you can go to any appliance store and ask for  dent and scratch aplpliances.  Sometimes they are in a place that doesn't show but they can't sell them as perfect.


----------



## Armada (Nov 19, 2011)

Furniture: http://fortpittfurniture.com/
Appliances: Sears Outlet Stores


----------



## boyblue (Nov 22, 2011)

Hotel & Timeshare Furniture Liquidators, Craigslist, Cort, Goodwill, Which of all of the options would likely give the best prices?

I checked Cort and the prices are ok but not exceptional.  Is it because it's better quality (can't see quality online)?


----------

